# Victoria State Nomination Approval (Visa 190) - 2016



## vedhabala (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Sorry if you feel that this post is redundant. Link to any current active post of this kind would be appreciated.

I have applied for Victoria State sponsorship on 7th Feb and still waiting for reply. I am aware that processing time is 12 weeks normally but I am eligible for Streamlined processing as I am currently in Victoria for one year and also satisfies other eligibilities.

Just curious to know whether anyone got approval in February. Not sure whether their ceiling limit reached or they stopped approval temporarily.

Your response will be helpful to plan my next step.

Thanks.


----------



## Irnil (Feb 8, 2016)

Did you hear anything from Victoria. I also applied in February.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

There is one more active thread for Victoria. "Victoria State Sponsorship"


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All,

I applied for VIC State sponsorship under streamline process 457 to PR. As per their site they are saying it will take less than 2 weeks time to process here. 

But I am still waiting. Anybody in the forum has details about how to check the VIC State Sponsorship status ?


----------



## nagpad (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Guys,

any of you got the Invitation from the VIC state sponsorship recently, what is the time lines. I have applied for streamline process on April 23, 2016. Still i have not received, just getting curious if others have faced similar delays.


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Can any one please tell me what page is being displayed after submitting the online application?

In my case, i received an error page saying no data response from server.
And now i cannot check my status as nothing is being displayed in my account.
i am getting Create new application option now.

How can i check if my application was submitted or not?


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Can any one please tell me what page is being displayed after submitting the online Victoria nomination application?

In my case, i received an error page saying no data response from server.
And now i cannot check my status as nothing is being displayed in my account.
i am getting Create new application option now.

How can i check if my application was submitted or not?


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*did you hear from VIC state yet?*



nagpad said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> any of you got the Invitation from the VIC state sponsorship recently, what is the time lines. I have applied for streamline process on April 23, 2016. Still i have not received, just getting curious if others have faced similar delays.


Hello friend,

I applied for VIC SS on 12th April 2016. Got acknowledgement 9th May, but nothing after that. 12 weeks passed. Did you hear from them yet?


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

*Hi*



Sky2016 said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> I applied for VIC SS on 12th April 2016. Got acknowledgement 9th May, but nothing after that. 12 weeks passed. Did you hear from them yet?



Hi ...did u get the reply from Victoria?Even i have applied in july and got acknowledgement ,want to know how many days it takes for processing.Please let me know.

Thanks
Karunakar


----------



## ankurgarg (Aug 14, 2016)

i applied for victoria state nomination on 26 May, 2016. no news till date (Aug. 14, 2016)


----------



## ankurgarg (Aug 14, 2016)

*victoria nomination*

u get ur nomination?
i know a person who applied for victoria state nomination on may6,2016 and he get it few days back


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi ...did u get the reply from Victoria?Even i have applied in july and got acknowledgement ,want to know how many days it takes for processing.Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Karunakar


Looks good as you got the ack. Seems 3-4 weeks should be good for them to get back with the result. Cheers!!


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

ankurgarg said:


> i applied for victoria state nomination on 26 May, 2016. no news till date (Aug. 14, 2016)


I applied on 11 may, I got an acknowledgement. I have 7+ in IELTS , how are your scores ?


----------



## ankurgarg (Aug 14, 2016)

i have PTE score.. equivalent to IELTS 7.5 each..acknowldgement is not an issue..we will get it once we submit application..nomination generally take one month ..but i am still waiting for it


----------



## ankurgarg (Aug 14, 2016)

i have total 60 points 
i have PTE score.. equivalent to IELTS 7.5 each..acknowldgement is not an issue..we will get it once we submit application..nomination generally take one month ..but i am still waiting for it


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I applied for Vic SS on 31/July/2016 - Haven't received any ACK yet. Has any received ack who had applied on or after 29/july/2016?

Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I applied for Vic SS on 31/July/2016 - Haven't received any ACK yet. Has any received ack who had applied on or after 29/july/2016?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Bvinayb Its been quite for a week now for VIc applicants.Not sure why.they started to process a bit quickly and now have gone slow as usual.Wait for 3 weeks.You should hear something from them either tomorrow or coming mon/tuesday.


----------



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Friends

I would request help in applying for the 190 subclass PR.
I have got my skill assessment done from ACS for code 135112 - Project Manager and received a +ve result.
Got +65 in PTE exam for English. With that, I will be having 65 points to be eligible for applying for a PR.
My plan is to apply for Victoria state sponsorship.
Now, can anybody pls let me know what I should be doing next ? 
Should I apply for an EOI in the skillselect.gov.au OR for State Nomination at Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria OR anything else ?

May I pls know the step by step process to get a PR Visa ?

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

SPK03 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I would request help in applying for the 190 subclass PR.
> I have got my skill assessment done from ACS for code 135112 - Project Manager and received a +ve result.
> ...


1-create an EOI and choose vic as the state.
2-apply on the vic website. It's is online application.you will have a field where you can enter the EOI number.
3-after submitting the forms you will get the confirmation. No email just on the computer screen and you can print the forms. 
4-after application submission you will get aacknowledgement Email within 3 weeks or 21-23 days with your application reference number starting with SS-xxx-yyyy.
5-as per vic they will take 12 weeks to come with a decision on your application.
6-on you get vic nomination email you will also get a email from dibp to apply for visa.
Hope this helps.


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Expats

Got the Invite from VIC on 23/08/2016, waiting for NSW Invite.


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

kkvijay said:


> Hello Expats
> 
> Got the Invite from VIC on 23/08/2016, waiting for NSW Invite.


I see that you got invite from VIC, what's the point of waiting for NSW now. It will not change you score


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

arshadt86 said:


> I see that you got invite from VIC, what's the point of waiting for NSW now. It will not change you score


Also if you get invite from NSW you will waste one of the invite given by VIC. Some lucky person would have received that!


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

So please withdraw your NSW invitation, lets give everyone a fair chance.


----------



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> 1-create an EOI and choose vic as the state.
> 2-apply on the vic website. It's is online application.you will have a field where you can enter the EOI number.
> 3-after submitting the forms you will get the confirmation. No email just on the computer screen and you can print the forms.
> 4-after application submission you will get aacknowledgement Email within 3 weeks or 21-23 days with your application reference number starting with SS-xxx-yyyy.
> ...


Thank you so much Vinod for your help. If I may ask, in which step are you in and how is possibility for 135112 code in Vic or any other state ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

SPK03 said:


> Thank you so much Vinod for your help. If I may ask, in which step are you in and how is possibility for 135112 code in Vic or any other state ?


Hi I have received my acknowledgement email on 8th August. I applied to vic on 
22nd July. Now awaiting the final decision.can predict the possibility for vic.will have to wait and watch.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi I have received my acknowledgement email on 8th August. I applied to vic on
> 22nd July. Now awaiting the final decision.can predict the possibility for vic.will have to wait and watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Great Vinod. All the very best. Pls keep us posted.


----------



## nitinkgarg (Jun 20, 2016)

I applied for VIC nomination on 23rd Aug. Received an ack on 31st Aug and received the invite today (1st Sep)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

nitinkgarg said:


> I applied for VIC nomination on 23rd Aug. Received an ack on 31st Aug and received the invite today (1st Sep)


Hi nitin congratulations you please share more details on your anzco code and if you are onshore or offshore candidate.thanks

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinkgarg (Jun 20, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi nitin congratulations you please share more details on your anzco code and if you are onshore or offshore candidate.thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


261111 - Onshore


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Guys,

Could you please throw some light on how the Ack letter will be.

I got email from Vic statiing my reference number and the nominated occpation. It also have other basic info like processing time,etc.

Shall I take this as a acknowledgement or I will get something else different from this. I dont see any text called "Acknowledged" in the email.

Kindly clarify.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could you please throw some light on how the Ack letter will be.
> 
> ...


I'd it has the application number starting with SS-XXX-YYYY then it is your acknowledgement and it is a standard email that all get.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

The subject line is Skilled Sponsored and then followed by SS-XXXX-XXXXX. I had Skilled Nominated and then SS-XXXX-XXXXX in subject when they contacted me for doc request. So it's confusing whether the last email from them is acknowledgment or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> The subject line is Skilled Sponsored and then followed by SS-XXXX-XXXXX. I had Skilled Nominated and then SS-XXXX-XXXXX in subject when they contacted me for doc request. So it's confusing whether the last email from them is acknowledgment or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since you got your application number you can relax.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Changes in VIC Sponsorship program. 

Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi all,

Kindly respond to this query:

I already have victoria approval of state nomination which I obtained prior to submitting EOI, I have to submit EOI in 4 months. After how much time will I get invitation after submitting EOI and mentioning that to victoria?

I will submit my EOI with 55+5 points, is that ok?

Your replies are awaited, pl.


----------



## Sherif.Hosni (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Mates,
I submitted my EOI at December 7th, 2016. Got acknowledgement at 31st December. My occupation is Chemist and I have PTE score equivalent to 7.5 in IELTS. when should I expect to get my invitation yo apply? Had any body received invitations so far in 2017?


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

My acknowledgement received on 6th Oct and my job code metal machinist 323214 . I am waiting on 15th week . When can I expect invitation.


----------



## rahulvpatel (Mar 28, 2017)

Sherif.Hosni said:


> Hi Mates,
> I submitted my EOI at December 7th, 2016. Got acknowledgement at 31st December. My occupation is Chemist and I have PTE score equivalent to 7.5 in IELTS. when should I expect to get my invitation yo apply? Had any body received invitations so far in 2017?


Hi..

Can you update that did you receive VIC nomination or not?


----------



## australiaprdream (Nov 24, 2017)

what is nomination and what is invitation,you got mail from VIC. Im also applied for 489.


----------



## siddarth (Mar 11, 2019)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Can any one please tell me what page is being displayed after submitting the online application?
> 
> In my case, i received an error page saying no data response from server.
> And now i cannot check my status as nothing is being displayed in my account.
> ...



Hi ,
Faced exactly same issue while submitting my application.
What steps did you take after that ? Can we re submit it ?
My last date to submit is 13th of this month.


----------

